# Strawberry Pinnicles



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have never fished the Strawberry River near the Pinnicles but the other day my brother and I took a "mental health day" to sight in our rifles prior to the elk hunt, hunt grouse, scout for elk and just get out of "Dodge" We ended up comming off of Willow Creek Ridge by way of Timber Canyon and came out at the Pinnicles. I allways thought that the Pinnicles was mostly private property but we passed miles of DWR managed access to the river. The stream was beautiful but there were NO FISHERMEN! Does anyone know anything about that area. Is the fishing just very bad or is everyone just hunting or getting ready for the hunt? I wouldn't mind giving that stream a try sometime.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had great days and the skunk there I guess like any other river. It is a smaller stream so you are looking for pocket water but some good fish in there and nice senery it is kind of an out of the way spot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

There are no fish in the Strawberry River !!! I wouldn't waste my time...try the Provo River or the Weber....better access and lots of fish..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

a few small brookies- and there is a lot of walking...uphill...no room to cast...and as you mentioned- private property....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GeorgeHayduke said:


> a few small brookies- and there is a lot of walking...uphill...no room to cast...and as you mentioned- private property....


I like your avatar Hayduke !!! A man of character !!!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dow (Oct 5, 2007)

lots of private property, small fish with really overgrown trees.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

campfire said:


> I took a "mental health day"


I am going to be honest here Jim - it is going to take a lot more than one day for you to get your mental health in order  .
I think I deserve a mental health day just for working with you. 8)
Did you get into any grouse up there?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

It is not the best river ever, but I caught the second biggest bow i have ever caught there. Mostly small fish, but it doesnt get too much pressure. take lots of flies, as you will end up losing a lot in the trees and bushes if you arent careful.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Scott,
Sorry for not responding earlier but I have been out on the elk hunt. I wish I were still there. The day in question we saw not even one grouse. But the day was beautiful and my mental health was greatly improved. However we had grouse cacciatori twice during the elk hunt. It was delicious. Btw, I survived the huricane of the opening weekend then had to come back to work when the weather improved. That did not do my mental health much good. Thanks for everyone's imput on the Pinnicales. I will give it a try as soon as hunting season is over.


----------



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

Always hard to tell if people are responding with BS to keep someone away from a river, or if that is really what people have experienced up there. If some of these posts are telling the truth about their experiences on the river, then they are fishing the wrong parts of the river. I'm certainly not going to say which parts of the river to fish, but there is a lot of public land to explore with excellent fishing for nice sized browns. I've landed fish up to 23" and have seen a few that are bigger.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks bmj. Another thought I have had is when we drove through that area there was evidence of a lot of rather severe flash flooding. Is this common for the area? Does the stream get "blown out" like say the "B" section of the Green when it rains? It looks to me like you should pick and choose the right time to go there.


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

bmj said:


> Always hard to tell if people are responding with BS to keep someone away from a river, or if that is really what people have experienced up there. If some of these posts are telling the truth about their experiences on the river, then they are fishing the wrong parts of the river. I'm certainly not going to say which parts of the river to fish, but there is a lot of public land to explore with excellent fishing for nice sized browns. I've landed fish up to 23" and have seen a few that are bigger.


   ...I do have to say that there IS probably some BS-ing going on, and I doubt it's mean spirited, if it is going on - but I have a certain amount of hardheartedness about someone asking this sort of question without looking at the answers a bit critically/sceptically-kinda reading between the lines, ya know what I mean?......Especially given that this is a public forum...I might tell a stranger about a honey hole in person if its already common knowledge - and I might tell someone I know personally about a lesser known piece of water directly, even online- but I have a bit of a problem gushing over something that I love and value in a public online forum to someone I do not personally know...So my take on this is to accept peoples answers as you would from a stranger and not a close friend...those of us who dog a given piece of water, might be trying to subtley indicate that it might be worth exploring- or we might be saying that it isn't, or we might be saying that it is truly crap- but it should get you thinking about it...and it might be worth a look...and If it appears as a "hotspot" in either a local or national fishing publication within the next two years- don't expect to get tips-good or bad- for quite some time...


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

campfire said:


> Thanks bmj. Another thought I have had is when we drove through that area there was evidence of a lot of rather severe flash flooding. Is this common for the area? Does the stream get "blown out" like say the "B" section of the Green when it rains? It looks to me like you should pick and choose the right time to go there.


It does suffer from flash flooding in wet weather- as a tailwater though, when it does go off, fishing higher up in the canyon can help you to avoid the mud... sometimes though you just have to be content with a nice walk...


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

GeorgeHayduke said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bmj. Another thought I have had is when we drove through that area there was evidence of a lot of rather severe flash flooding. Is this common for the area? Does the stream get "blown out" like say the "B" section of the Green when it rains? It looks to me like you should pick and choose the right time to go there.
> ...


Thanks George. That is kind of what I thought. BWT, if you are ever concerned about "hotspotting" yoiu can allways us the PM option.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

What has been said is true, I have had great and horrible days on this river. If you were in the area it would be worth going to, although in my opinion there are better options nearby.


----------



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

I understand people's concerns about hotspotting, and I don't want to sound too cold-hearted, but I am a person who will share information when I think I can help someone else. I do this for a several of reasons. First, I have met very few jerks who are into the outdoors. Ninety-nine percent of the people are pretty cool. We are all like a community and I think it helps us all out when we are not so closed off. Second, as I get older and busier I have less and less time to scout and explore. I'm sympathetic to those in the same position and will help point them in the right direction. Third, the more people who love and are concerned about a particular stream, the better chance that stream has of staying protected (for example, there is no guarantee that the stretch of the Strawberry will stay open to the public). 

As for the Strawberry, its not a secret spot by any means. Its relatively remote and people from the Wasatch Front have to pass some pretty good water to get there. That water is usually too good to pass by. The river is also one that has some really good stretches and some very mediocre stretches. I won't tell people where the good stretches because I at least believe that once someone is there, its up to them to read the water and find the hatches.

People can call me a jerk for sharing "their spot," but I'm not going to change. I have had a lot of people help me out over the years and I will continue to pay it forward.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Good for you BMJ!


----------

